# Three Looks



## Alexa (Aug 28, 2005)

yey


----------



## ms.criss (Aug 28, 2005)

i luv all 3 ....i need the shimmermint, it looks amazing !


----------



## Dia (Aug 28, 2005)

I LOVE the last one.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow, your eyes are amazing!!  I like all three!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2005)

you have amazing eyes!! i love them all, especially the last look <3


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 28, 2005)

I love all 3 looks... you have amazing eyes.


----------



## Virgo (Aug 28, 2005)

I love all of them but the third is my favorite.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 28, 2005)

I love all of them.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 28, 2005)

Fabulous, I love them all, especially the last one.  I'm going to be stealing that one from you


----------



## breeps (Aug 28, 2005)

So pretty!  I think I like the second EOTD best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I couldn't get Garden Mist to show up on me!  I'll try it over a shadestick next time!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 28, 2005)

Gorgeous as always Alexa...... It's good to see your FOTD's again, It's been a while


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 28, 2005)

you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 28, 2005)

I can't believe how stunning you always look! I am so jealous! I bow to thee. lol


----------



## Moqi (Aug 28, 2005)

you are amazing!


----------



## User20 (Aug 28, 2005)

I love all 3 of them, but adore the last one - perfectly intense!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 28, 2005)

all three are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## gardenxmacabre (Aug 28, 2005)

i loove the second one. the leafy green makes a great backdrop for the inky sharpness of the mascara and fluidline.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2005)

Alexa!!! HOT!!!
My fave is the last pic, where did you use sea me powerpoint, did you use it as a liner for the lower lid? And then set it with either Tilt or Freshwater?  Just curious


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 28, 2005)

I love them! Your eyes look amazing.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 28, 2005)

LOVE all 3 looks, you're another one that NEVER fails to impress me, or stun me with your looks!! That second pic your eyes look like lil pools...amazing! You can pull off any color so easily...I am so in awe of your skills...


----------



## user4 (Aug 29, 2005)

Omg, I Love Ur Lashes... Wow!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Alexa!!! HOT!!!
My fave is the last pic, where did you use sea me powerpoint, did you use it as a liner for the lower lid? And then set it with either Tilt or Freshwater? Just curious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i used it all over my lid as a base. and also along the lower lid under the shadow


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 29, 2005)

smokin' as always


----------



## MimiStillLovesRoger (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! 
I love tose looks it helps that your eyes are such a beautiful color.
I want to go out and buy that Milani quad u used for the first look!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 29, 2005)

i love the last one especially!! Green is your colour girl!  You look hot.  I also love your lashes heaps!!


----------



## Joke (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG girl, you are really talented!!!


----------



## alt629 (Aug 29, 2005)

your peepers are just gorgeous.  and thanks for giving me an excuse to say peepers.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 29, 2005)

Your eyes are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all three!


----------



## user2 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! I noticed your amazing eye color now!!! Wow.....


----------



## Jenzaraiderfan (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tutorial Please*

I love all three, but like many, the third is my favorite. Can you post a tutorial for those of us who are cosmetically challenged? (I tried the look, but just couldn't get it right)





Thanks!


----------



## snexce (Aug 29, 2005)

i love the last one.  you're blending technique is awesome.


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2005)

You are like my hero.  I love all of your looks. <3


----------



## kissablethoughts (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 30, 2005)

oh wow! thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
 alt629 *; hahah peepers is an awesome word 

*Jenzaraiderfan *; aw thank you! i've actually made a tutorial for the MB. here's the link. i do the same technique everytime, just with different colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24917

*DopeSickGirl* ;YOUR hero?!!? meep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thank you!


----------



## ballerino (Aug 30, 2005)

wow alexa, you are just incredible, are u considering a job in makeup? you soooo should! I think ur the same age as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a guy from australia doing a makeup diploma next year, and I think your makeup is just SPLENDIFEROUS! haha love that word..

How do you find prep+prime eye? It's not released in AUS yet i dont think but im going to washington in a few weeks to train so im buying some duty free! YAY! so excitement...

mwa
Damian


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 30, 2005)

You look perfect in all 3


----------



## snexce (Aug 30, 2005)

i LOVE your eyes.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 
_wow alexa, you are just incredible, are u considering a job in makeup? you soooo should! I think ur the same age as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a guy from australia doing a makeup diploma next year, and I think your makeup is just SPLENDIFEROUS! haha love that word..

How do you find prep+prime eye? It's not released in AUS yet i dont think but im going to washington in a few weeks to train so im buying some duty free! YAY! so excitement...

mwa
Damian 




_

 
HEY! i really do hope to get a job in makeup. once i turn 18, i'm applying for mac.. it's my DREAM to work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahhh i just checked your profile, you're only 22 days younger than me haha, that's awesome! yay for march babies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a love/hate relationship with the prep and prime eye. when used underneath a paint, its staying power is endless. but, if i put a shadestick on top of it, sometimes it tends to crease but then other times it doesnt. i have no idea ;[ it's probably because of how hot it has been here!

and btw, thank you!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2005)

showoff!!!! hee hee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u know i love u alexa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wonderful as usual!!


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 30, 2005)

Yay, Alexa's back!! *is happy* I love them all, they're gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 31, 2005)

All 3 of them are very pretty, how do you like the Milani line?


----------



## ballerino (Aug 31, 2005)

"HEY! i really do hope to get a job in makeup. once i turn 18, i'm applying for mac.. it's my DREAM to work there  ahhh i just checked your profile, you're only 22 days younger than me haha, that's awesome! yay for march babies! 

i have a love/hate relationship with the prep and prime eye. when used underneath a paint, its staying power is endless. but, if i put a shadestick on top of it, sometimes it tends to crease but then other times it doesnt. i have no idea ;[ it's probably because of how hot it has been here!

and btw, thank you! "



your very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yay for being the same age as you! Hehe thats so kewl. Do you have to be 18 to apply for MAC? Im applying for Napoleon first, because their course is in the same city as me, whereas MAC isn't. One day i may be a MAC bitch, though who knows what ill do! hehe


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 31, 2005)

codeedit


----------



## Alexa (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ballerino* 
_your very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for being the same age as you! Hehe thats so kewl. Do you have to be 18 to apply for MAC? Im applying for Napoleon first, because their course is in the same city as me, whereas MAC isn't. One day i may be a MAC bitch, though who knows what ill do! hehe_

 
yep, gotta be 18. it SUCKS! i need a job but i wanna work there so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## badpenny (Aug 31, 2005)

You have the most gorgeous eyes and such talent!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2005)

WOW! Yes, amazing eyes and you did a great job with the makeup.


----------



## user3 (Sep 28, 2005)

Stunning!!!! You eyes are beautiful!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, each one was more amazing than the last!  Great job.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 29, 2005)

I love em all


----------



## Jaim (Sep 29, 2005)

All of them are awesome and inspiring. Yay.


----------



## gis08 (Sep 29, 2005)

love all of them!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 29, 2005)

Love all 3.


----------



## breathless (Sep 30, 2005)

can i say ... perfect? wow! amazing! i love your looks! all of them! never fails =]


----------

